# Calciomercato Milan 2018/2019. Riepilogo estivo sempre aggiornato.



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Maggio 2018)

Vuoi calcolare da solo il mercato dei tuoi sogni? Usa il Cruscotto Mercato, completamente personalizzabile: http://www.milanworld.net/cruscotto-mercato-tu-sogni-lui-calcola-unico-limite-la-fantasia-vt47146.html

*Acquisti - 8 *

- *Pepe Reina*, portiere, 35 anni (spagnolo). Acquistato a parametro zero, firma un contratto triennale da 3M annui.
- *Ivan Strinic*, terzino sinistro, 31 anni (croato). Acquistato a parametro zero, firma un contratto triennale da 2M annui.
- *Alen Halilovic*, trequartista/ala destra, 22 anni (croato). Acquistato a parametro zero, contratto triennale da 1,8M annui.
- *Mattia Caldara*, difensore centrale, 24 anni (italiano). Acquistato a titolo definitivo per 35M, contratto quinquennale da 2,5M.
- *Gonzalo Higuain*, centravanti, 31 anni (argentino). Acquistato in prestito oneroso da 18M con diritto di riscatto a 36M. L'argentino guadagnerà 7,5M il primo anno del prestito e poi 9M per altri due anni
- *Bakayoko*, mediano, 23 anni (francese). Acquistato in prestito oneroso da 5M più diritto di riscatto a 35M. Stipendio da 2,5M annui.
- *Castillejo*, ala sinistra/destra, 23 anni (spagnolo). Acquistato in prestito oneroso da 3M più obbligo di riscatto a 15M più il cartellino di Bacca. Per lui stipendio da X fino al X.
- *Laxalt*, terzino/fluidificante sinistro, 25 anni (uruguaiano). Acquistato a titolo definitivo per 14M+4M di bonus. Stipendio da X fino al 2022.

*Cessioni - 7*

- *Gomez *(Palmeiras), ceduto in prestito oneroso da 1,5M con obbligo di riscatto a 4,5M.
- *Bonucci *(Juventus), ceduto a titolo definitivo per 35M.
- *Kalinic* (Atletico Madrid), ceduto a titolo definitivo per 15M.
- *A.Silva* (Siviglia), ceduto in prestito oneroso a 5M con diritto di riscatto a 30M.
- *Locatelli *(Sassuolo), ceduto a titolo definitivo per 12M+2M di bonus, con diritto di recompra.
- *Bacca *(Villareal), ceduto a titolo definitivo per 7M.
- *Gabriel *(Perugia), ceduto a titolo definitivo.

*Contratti andati in scadenza/Svincolati/Fine prestito/Rescissi - 5*

- Marco Storari
- Oduamadi
- Mastour
- Antonelli
- Vergara

*Contratti rinnovati/prolungamenti - 2*

- Gennaro Gattuso: rinnovo fino al 2021 a 2M annui.
- Alessio Romagnoli: rinnovo fino al 2022

_*Rosa 2018/2019 - Possibile Formazione*_

*Normativa limitazioni rosa Serie A*:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Dalla stagione 2015/2016 le rose della Sere A dovranno uniformarsi alle nuove regole introdotte dalla FIGC nel mese di novembre 2014.

Parametri: max 25 giocatori over 21 di cui almeno 4 cresciuti nel settore giovanile del club e 4 in quello di squadre italiane. 
La crescita nel settore giovanile (o anche direttamente in prima squadra) dev'essere avvenuta per 3 stagioni (o 36 mesi), anche non consecutive/i, tra i 15 e i 21 anni.
*Norma nel dettaglio*: Per *“calciatori formati nel club”* si intendono i calciatori che, tra i 15 anni (o l’inizio della stagione nella quale hanno compiuto 15 anni) e i 21 anni (o la fine della stagione nella quale hanno compiuto 21 anni) di età, indipendentemente dalla loro nazionalità o età, siano stati tesserati a titolo definitivo per il club nel quale militano per un periodo, anche non continuativo di 36 mesi, o per tre intere stagioni sportive, intendendosi per stagione sportiva il periodo che intercorre tra la prima e l’ultima giornata di campionato. Per *“calciatori formati in Italia”* si intendono i calciatori che, tra i 15 anni (o l’inizio della stagione nella quale hanno compiuto 15 anni) e i 21 anni (o la fine della stagione nella quale hanno compiuto 21 anni) di età, e indipendentemente dalla loro nazionalità o età, siano stati tesserati a titolo definitivo per uno o più club italiani per un periodo, anche non continuativo di 36 mesi, o per tre intere stagioni sportive, intendendosi per stagione sportiva il periodo che intercorre tra la prima e l’ultima giornata di campionato.

Under 21 senza limitazioni (purché non abbiano già compiuto tale età entro il 31 dicembre della stagione precedente).

Si potrà *modificare la lista* a mercato chiuso solo in *casi speciali*: 

- per sostituire un portiere;
- per sostituire un giocatore che abbia risolto consensualmente il contratto;
- per sostituire un giocatore a cui sia stato revocato il trasferimento;
- per sostituire un giocatore acquistato dall'estero a cui non sia arrivato il transfer. 

Inoltre ci saranno *due jolly* a disposizione di ciascun club per sostituire 2 giocatori di movimento nel corso della stagione. In questo caso i due sostituiti potranno essere reinseriti al posto dei sostituti nell’elenco dei “calciatori over 21” solo nel periodo di campagna trasferimenti successivo alla data della sostituzione (utile in caso di infortunio estivo, in quel caso il giocatore può rientrare dopo il mercato invernale).

Chi non si adeguerà sarà colpito da una sanzione pesante: la gara verrà considerata persa a tavolino.

_Norma transitoria per la stagione 2015/2016: "Le società di Serie A che non disponessero del numero minimo di 4 “calciatori formati nel club”, potranno nella stagione sportiva 2015/2016 inserire nella lista dei 25 fino ad 8 “calciatori formati in Italia”. _



*Allenatore*: Gennaro Gattuso

*Portieri - 3*

Gianluigi Donnarumma
Pepe Reina
Antonio Donnarumma

*Difensori - 12*

Ignazio Abate
Ivan Strinic
Mattia Caldara
Davide Calabria
Andrea Conti
Diego Laxalt
Raoul Bellanova* (primavera aggregato)
Gabriele Bellodi* (primavera aggregato)
Mateo Musacchio
Ricardo Rodriguez
Alessio Romagnoli
Cristian Zapata

*Centrocampisti/trequartisti- 8*

Lucas Biglia
Giacomo Bonaventura
Josè Mauri
Franck Kessie
Tiémoué Bakayoko
Riccardo Montolivo
Andrea Bertolacci
Emanuele Torrasi* (primavera aggregato)

*Attaccanti - 8*

Fabio Borini
Hakan Calhanoglu
Samu Castillejo
Thiago Dias* (primavera aggregato)
Patrick Cutrone
Fernandez Suso
Gonzalo Higuain
Alen Halilovic



SCHIERAMENTO IN CAMPO

G. Donnarumma
Conti Caldara Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessie Biglia Bonaventura
Suso Higuain Calhanoglu​
*Normativa tesseramento extracomunitari* (tutt'oggi in vigore): http://www.milanworld.net/tesseramento-extracomunitari-la-nuova-normativa-2015-2016-a-vt29665.html

*Giocatori extracomunitari cedibili all'estero al posto di un altro extra*: Gabriel, Zapata, Musacchio, Vergara, Biglia, Bacca, Gustavo Gomez.


----------

